

Why I can not upvote a story? I am a new user. - bwei

Why I can not upvote a story? I am a new user.
======
bdfh42
You need a few points yourself first (no idea what the threshold is). Post
some interesting items or join in the debates in the "comments".

I think you can probably see that this is a guard against "sock puppets" being
used to promote spam posts.

------
octopus
The threshold is about 2 karma points for being able to upvote a story.

------
jebblue
It looks like on this site, anyone can express an opinion of agreement with an
up vote but only some who have earned it are allowed to express they disagree
by using a down vote. Anyone can comment though.

~~~
PopaL
No matter how many karma points you have, you can't downvote a story. You can
only upvote or flag a story.

~~~
jebblue
People do sometimes get their comments downvoted so I'm not sure what you are
saying?

~~~
PopaL
I was talking about a link that you submit cu HN. You can't downvote that, the
original question was related to a story (or a link) submitted to HN.

------
bwei
Thank you all. It works.

